# bmw and brake calipers? why nothing special?



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

:dunno: I really don't care since I like how BMW is not really flashy but is more like understated-elegance. But it would be okay with me if the calipers simpily said BMW in white letters (I am sure you could get a sticker that you could attach to the calipers; someone did this with there Lexus IS saying LEXUS) and on the ///M cars it should simpily say ///M. It would even be okay if the calipers said the series such as 5, X5, 3 etc... Even the MB C230 has Mercedes-Benz on the calipers and it looks okay.



-e60lover


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

epbrown said:


> Actually, red is for standard brakes, yellow is for ceramic, in the Porsche world. And to me, BMW could step things up a bit - the M3 is seriously under-braked, imo.


actually red is for the S, like carrera S, cayman S, boxster S

Black is for standard cars


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

whiskey.org said:


> actually red is for the S, like carrera S, cayman S, boxster S
> 
> Black is for standard cars


Too late, check about 3 posts up.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

DJ_INHALE said:


> last time i checked, how a car looks is very important.(including small details etc)
> 
> Exactly. So why would I want to buy a car with parts painted in odd colors instead of looking like they should look?


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

DJ_INHALE said:


> I love how porsche has red and yellow calipers and even jaguar (R cars) have very sporty classy looking brake calipers. Yes I know they are Brembo (nice grey finish) and M Benz AMG models all have a nice cleaned up grey/silver caliper with "AMG" on it. I was cleaning my M3 today and I wish my calipers looked better then they did. I am not going to do the big brake kit or toss on brembos but I wish my calipers looked "neat" LOL Even the new m6 doesnt have anything special
> 
> Any one else out there like more a refined looking calipers? any reason why bmw doesnt do anything to the brake calipers?


:bling:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

epbrown said:


> Actually, red is for standard brakes, yellow is for ceramic, in the Porsche world. And to me, BMW could step things up a bit - the M3 is seriously under-braked, imo.





Pinecone said:


> Actually according to the latest info picked up two days ago. Black is for normal Porsche brakes. Red for S models, adn the Yellow for PCCB (eramic) brakes.





whiskey.org said:


> actually red is for the S, like carrera S, cayman S, boxster S
> 
> Black is for standard cars


You guys have it all wrong. Red is for the guys who bought the overpowered engine without all the leather options. Chartreuse is for the same guys who also paid at least $4500 for various leather covered options. Black is for poseurs and green is for boy racers (you are sized up as you walk in and the last minute changes to the brakes by the mechs in the back is breath taking). Purple is for tasteless Porsche owners. Yellow is for cowardly Porsche owners who need really strong brakes.

There. Sorted.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

whiskey.org said:


> most people that are that concerned about looks aren't going to use them to their full extent
> 
> buy some caliper covers from the ghetto store and slap em on


Still doesn't excuse BMW from putting lousy brakes on their cars.:thumbdwn:

The E46 M3 brakes are totally inadequate, Yet BMW in the current trend, will probably do nothing. Witness how the M5/6 still have no brakes.:thumbdwn:

Four piston monoblock caliper with proper cooling can't be that expensive to design and put in, if BMW cared. :tsk:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Stuka said:


> Still doesn't excuse BMW from putting lousy brakes on their cars.:thumbdwn:
> 
> The E46 M3 brakes are totally inadequate, Yet BMW in the current trend, will probably do nothing. Witness how the M5/6 still have no brakes.:thumbdwn:
> 
> Four piston monoblock caliper with proper cooling can't be that expensive to design and put in, if BMW cared. :tsk:


Who let this guy in here? This is totally off-thread. We were all talking about the color of the calipers. Who gives a damn about quality?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

ProRail said:


> Who let this guy in here? This is totally off-thread. We were all talking about the color of the calipers. Who gives a damn about quality?


OK, my now departed Turbo has the red 4 piston monoblock caliper.

My GT2 has the yellow 6 piston onoblock caliper.

My now departed M3 has the steel color single piston caliper that is basically the same design as my E30 325is beater.:bustingup

How about that for colors?:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually E46 M3 brakes are not bad with cooling installed, and better pads. I have no fade on teh track, just problems with boiling fluid between sessions.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

so I like flashy brake calipers big deal? I wish they were red or even a light shade of grey like the jaguar XJR or XKR 

just my 2 cents and I wish that way


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

you could always just save your $$ and get a chromed extended swingarm for your bike


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Stuka said:


> Still doesn't excuse BMW from putting lousy brakes on their cars.:thumbdwn:
> 
> The E46 M3 brakes are totally inadequate, Yet BMW in the current trend, will probably do nothing. Witness how the M5/6 still have no brakes.:thumbdwn:
> 
> Four piston monoblock caliper with proper cooling can't be that expensive to design and put in, if BMW cared. :tsk:





Stuka said:


> OK, my now departed Turbo has the red 4 piston monoblock caliper.
> 
> My GT2 has the yellow 6 piston onoblock caliper.
> 
> ...





ProRail said:


> Who let this guy in here? This is totally off-thread. We were all talking about the color of the calipers. Who gives a damn about quality?


Stuka is our one horse pony. BMW brakes suck. BMW brakes suck. BMW brakes suck.


----------



## bmwmechanic (Sep 8, 2006)

*reply*



DJ_INHALE said:


> I love how porsche has red and yellow calipers and even jaguar (R cars) have very sporty classy looking brake calipers. Yes I know they are Brembo (nice grey finish) and M Benz AMG models all have a nice cleaned up grey/silver caliper with "AMG" on it. I was cleaning my M3 today and I wish my calipers looked better then they did. I am not going to do the big brake kit or toss on brembos but I wish my calipers looked "neat" LOL Even the new m6 doesnt have anything special
> 
> Any one else out there like more a refined looking calipers? any reason why bmw doesnt do anything to the brake calipers?


 Let me tell you something, good looking calipers do not make braking any better but if you want to look good get some paint, oh the paint will burn off soon


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

bmwmechanic said:


> Let me tell you something, good looking calipers do not make braking any better but if you want to look good get some paint, oh the paint will burn off soon


there's probably only 3 people on this whole board who would benefit from a big brake kit


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

whiskey.org said:


> there's probably only 3 people on this whole board who would benefit from a big brake kit


:stupid: in concept. I'm not sure the skill level of the track junkies here, so the number is probably higher, but not that much higher. For the street, BMW brakes are fine. DJ just wants some bling to go with his bounce.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> :stupid: in concept. I'm not sure the skill level of the track junkies here, so the number is probably higher, but not that much higher. For the street, BMW brakes are fine. DJ just wants some bling to go with his bounce.


thank you. :bling:

I just want some flash (I dont really consider brake calipers that are colored to be bling but if that is considered bling then so be it) :bigpimp:

I dont track my m3 and I dont think I can (vert) but it seems the guys who track their cars talk down to those who don't. That doesn't make much sense as I cruise the boards. Or the other guys who talk **** about those who track should not waist their time/on good at it.

Alot of salt throwers on these boards. :thumbdwn:


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't listen to loud rap music so I don't see the need to put big speakers in my car

if you don't track your car you don't need a BBK

get some of the caliper covers from bavauto or something


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

DJ_INHALE said:


> thank you. :bling:
> 
> I just want some flash (I dont really consider brake calipers that are colored to be bling but if that is considered bling then so be it) :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Salt throwers...on these boards?? I'm shocked; shocked.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the flashy brakes, but I wish they would at least paint them a neutral color like a flat black or silver.

Case in point...

When I bought my 323i new , the brakes were the natural silver aluminum color. However, after 7 years and 115K miles, the porus material and absorbed a lot of break dust and had discolored from the heat. At that point they looked pretty nasty and I had no real way of cleaning them. Caliper paint is only a temporary solution...


----------

